

Hadoop Corporate Adoption Remains Low: Gartner - MaxQuentero
http://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2015/05/13/hadoop-corporate-adoption-remains-low-gartner/

======
beagle3
Hadoop is buzzword compliant, but every use of it that I've met was
unjustified - it made things 10 times slower, more complicated and fragile
compared to a straightforward mmap implementation. I guess it might start
paying back if you can effectively use 100 machines and have them at your
disposal - but I have not yet seen evidence of that.

------
jkestelyn
The flip side of this survey: 46% have either deployed Hadoop or plan to
deploy. That's a pretty healthy number and qualifies as "mainstream" adoption,
IMO.

